# P227 Tacops



## Superscoot (Jan 3, 2018)

Thinking of getting one. My question is will a standard 10 rd mag fit this gun... not really liking the look of the 14 rd mag. If you have one let me know how you like it. Will be used as home defense and plinking at the range.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Superscoot said:


> Thinking of getting one. My question is will a standard 10 rd mag fit this gun... not really liking the look of the 14 rd mag. If you have one let me know how you like it. Will be used as home defense and plinking at the range.


Those 14 round mags are shit. They never worked from the get go. I've got a P227 and a P227 SAS both work flawlessly with all eight of the 10 round mags that I have. I bought a 14 round magazine unaware of the problems that people were having with them. No matter what type of ammunition I tried it would only chamber and fire the first round, that's it. Mine is a standard P227 with the shorter grip panels. The Tacops has extended grip panels that also function as a magazine well. It looks like they would extend past the base plate of the 10 round magazines? The larger panels would also make the gun harder to conceal should you so decide at a later date. Obviously they can be changed. The Tacops also has a shorter trigger re-set and front slide serrations.

I believe you can buy the Tacops with either 10 or 14 round mags? If you get one with the 14 round mags and they don't work then you'll have to get some 10 round mags that do work. In which case you may also want the standard grip panels. So I guess the only advantage for the Tacops would be the shorter trigger re-set and additional slide serrations. Otherwise they are the same gun. Of mine I like the SAS it has no rail and rounded edges which makes it easier to carry, conceal, draw and re-holster.



> I finally had P227 14-Round Mag Issues - Page 2 - SIG Talk
> sigtalk.com/sig-sauer-pistols/60881-i-finally-had-p227-14-round-mag-issues-2.html
> Jun 6, 2016 ... I too spent a lot of \$\$(ammo) trying the 14 rounders in my 227 sas. No problem with hardball, FTF every time with hp. For me the 14 rounders were the.
> 
> ...


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jan 14, 2018)

I ditto the remarks Desertman made. I too had a P227 SAS Gen II and the 10 rounders work great. I also have a P320 45 with 10 round mags that works very nice as well.


----------

